# Does dish have plan to convert VIP222 to DVR



## light (Aug 15, 2007)

If I understand correctly, the only hardware difference between VIP222 and 622 is hard drive. Now Dish added the external USB support, is it possible to use VIP222 as DVR? Does anyone hear anything from Dish directly? Definitely, we will need to install VIP622 software on VIP222. Right now, when you hit the DVR button on VIP 622, nothing happens.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ViP-622 DVR and ViP-222 are very different. IIRC from a chat a couple of months ago E* is planning an external hard drive option for the 222, and will be updating the 222 software to make that work. 622 software on a 222 would not work very good.


----------



## light (Aug 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> IIRC from a chat a couple of months ago E* is planning an external hard drive option for the 222, and will be updating the 222 software to make that work. 622 software on a 222 would not work very good.


I am new to this forum. What does IIRC stand for? Is there any tentative timeline for Echo Star to add hard drive option for 222? I currently have a VIP 222 and am considering a VIP622. But if it is not far way, I'm going to wait for the VIP222 DVR upgrade instead of spending $149 for VIP622 via the "Dish it up". Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC = if I recall correctly

Given the choice I'd get a 622 (or better yet, 722) instead of a 222 if you want to record. The internal hard drive is much better protected from damage than an external drive system.


----------



## light (Aug 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> IIRC = if I recall correctly
> 
> Given the choice I'd get a 622 (or better yet, 722) instead of a 222 if you want to record. The internal hard drive is much better protected from damage than an external drive system.


Thanks. It makes sense. 
$39 enable fee + potential cost of a usb hard drive (unless you alraedy have one) > $149 dish it up price. 
I digged the old threads. It seems that the timeline for VIP222 external hard drive is this december.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Could a person record a program on the 622 via an external hard drive connected to the USB port and then be able to connect it and watch it on the VIP-222?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nicedeboy26 said:


> Could a person record a program on the 622 via an external hard drive connected to the USB port and then be able to connect it and watch it on the VIP-222?


No.

The ViP-222 does not have external hard drive support.

BTW: The program on the 622 is recorded on the internal drive and transferred to the USB ... not recorded directly to the external drive.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

how about a 211 will it have support?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I expect the 211 will have support eventually. Perfect for those who fill up a drive from a 622 then play it back on their 211. Direct recording on the 211 will also be cool.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't see a NON DVR receiver getting the HDD feature anytime within the next 6 months other than a playback option ONLY... but even if that happens it will be WAY OUT in the future... not something to expect anytime soon.


----------



## ViP9999 (Aug 24, 2007)

211 needs USB. You know something we don't DishTSR3Mentor?


----------

